# Who sells these hard plastic Golf IV headlight covers?



## Mk2Mike (Jul 23, 2001)

Who sells these hard plastic OE Golf IV headlight covers around here? The ones with the thin black lines across the bottom area. These are a pic of them on my friend's car. He bought them new off somebody in the classifieds i think though.. From what I've heard, they cost about $50 a pair.


















[Modified by Mk2Mike, 10:25 AM 1-9-2003]


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

*Re: Who sells these hard plastic Golf IV headlight covers? (Mk2Mike)*

I believe I saw them at Rocky Mountain Motorworks 
part number: WA15 046.
Their website is: http://www.motorworks.com/vw/
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mk2Mike (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: Who sells these hard plastic Golf IV headlight covers? (amvr6)*

awesome, those are them! thanks!


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Who sells these hard plastic Golf IV headlight covers? (Mk2Mike)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Please excuse my MkIV ignorance but exactly WHAT headlight is that? (yes...I know it's a Golf








but I haven't noticed the projector and "other" small lights before)


----------



## VR6 Kid (Sep 1, 2001)

*Re: Who sells these hard plastic Golf IV headlight covers? (KeithVH)*

they're the OEM HID lights available on European models


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Who sells these hard plastic Golf IV headlight covers? (VR6 Kid)*

Ah. I thought so. Very nice. Thanks!


----------



## g60fuzzi (Mar 24, 2016)

Does anyone know, where i can get a set of These covers?!


----------

